# couple questions



## Nikosis (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi
I have a couple problems that keep bugging me. 
1.Is there any way to uninstall kde4 and install kde3.
2.Is there any way for cli to display what catalog I'm actually in.
3.after I went out of mc, terminal seems not to remember what catalog I've had been in, and it starts out of root dir, any way to change that.
4.when I'm in kde and I start terminal session, then mc, most of mc shortcuts doesn't work from the keyboard. for example F3, F4.
what is wrong with that?.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

1) Start by deinstalling QT and everything that depends on it.
2) I have no idea what you mean by catalog
3) Again, what do you mean with catalog?
4) That's probably due to keyboard shortcuts in KDE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

catalog probably means directory? Look at the man page of your shell ([cmd=]echo $SHELL[/cmd] to see which shell you use), so you can add the path/directory information to your shell prompt. The bash shell displays it by default nowadays. If you're using the default sh/tcsh shells, Google for 'sh prompt' or 'tcsh prompt' (with quotes) for lots of setup options.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

For (t)csh I use this prompt:


```
set prompt = "%n@%m:%~%#"
```

Which shows up like this:

```
root@build:/usr/ports#
```

Just edit ~/.cshrc and modify the prompt there.


----------



## Oxyd (Jun 11, 2009)

2) Besides the prompt setting (which, IMO, is very useful), you can also use the pwd command to simply tell you what directory you're currently in.


```
> pwd
/home/oxyd
```

3) If after exitting MC you want your shell to stay in the directory that you were in before quitting MC, add the following to your shell rc file (that is ~/.bashrc if you're using bash, ~/.shrc if you're using sh, or ~/.zshrc if zsh):
	
	



```
. /usr/local/share/mc/bin/mc.sh
```

If you want to use (t)csh, use this instead in your ~/.cshrc:
	
	



```
. /usr/local/share/mc/bin/mc.csh
```


----------



## Nikosis (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for help, I'll try that and let you know how it went.


----------



## Nikosis (Jun 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> For (t)csh I use this prompt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I just did, but nothing happened, same thing as before. But before I save the file, it asked me if want to detach hard links before saving, I didn't, so maybe that was it.


> If you want to use (t)csh, use this instead in your ~/.cshrc:
> 
> ```
> . /usr/local/share/mc/bin/mc.csh
> ```


This one doesn't work either.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 12, 2009)

did you run `% rehash`?


----------



## Nikosis (Jun 12, 2009)

No I did not


----------

